# ED Navigation disks



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Over the years, I've gathered enough European Navigation disk for most countries. Other than my own ED trips, for the most part, these disks are loaned out to fellow bimmerfester for their ED trips. In the past 4 years these disks makes about 20 trips a year (as I lend it out). I lend it out at no charge (except for reimbursement of my postage).

However, these disks are getting old, and I would like to replace them. So I've come up w/ an optimal solution. Going forward, I will "rent" these disks out for $15 per use (plus reimbirsement of my postage, of course). I am NOT looking to profit from this deal, I just want to gather enough funds to replace these disks w/ newer updated ones in the future.

If you are interested in "renting" my Nav Disks you need to:
1) PM me or email me at [email protected] with the following information: 
a) Your Name
b) Phone number where I can reach you (like to know who I am lending the disks out to, as I WOULD like to get them back  )
c) The country disks you need
d) ED traveling dates
e) Your address, no P.O. Box please, as i normally like to send it thru express mail so we can track the package.

What do you guys think? is this fair?

let me know, 

beewang :bigpimp:

Moderator, Euro Delivery forum; www.bimerfest.com

*UPDATE!!!*

I now have the Euro DVD disk for the following:

- 3 series/7 Series/X3

- 5 series/6 series/E90 3 series

A couple things here:

I have original DVD disk on both. And the price for the original disk is $35 plus shipping (no more than $3.85 for US Priority Mail).

hope this helps,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

This is a great idea. I'll gladly pay the $15 to rent the disk when I do ED. Thanks!


----------



## H330cic (Sep 27, 2003)

Excellent idea :thumbup: I'm all for that. I'll send you my ED trip info it a bit... I hope it doesn't conflict with your ED trip (congrats on that, BTW).
Thanks!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Seems like a good deal to me. Considering how much it would cost folks to buy these discs (and they would only get used once by those who have not mastered the yearly ED Experience :lmao: ), $15 sounds eminently reasonable.


-Peter


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

If your collecting European disks, try contacting orchideenbloom on ebay, I recently picked up France 2003 ed 2 for around 60 euro price at my local dealer 180 euro.


----------



## PB_M3 (Feb 6, 2003)

Are any Nav Discs included in the european delivery program if one orders Nav?


I know this is kind of trivial but it bugs me every time I see someone confuse disc and disk.
-Optical media discs are traditionally spelled with a "C" as in Digital Versatile Disc or DVD
-Magnetic media disks are traditionally spelled with a "K" as in Hard Disk or HD


Definitions:
disc
(n.) An optical disc, as opposed to a magnetic disk, in keeping with the common spelling used in the CD (compact disc) market; for example, a CD-ROM is an optical disc. See also disk. 

disk
(n.) A round platter, or set of platters, of a magnetized medium organized into concentric tracks and sectors for storing data such as files. See also disc.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

The US DVD is included when you order Nav. It is either mailed to you or provided when you pick up the car.


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Euro laptop nav programs?*

Can anyone recommend a Euro (Germany, Austria, Italy, France, England) navigation program for a laptop? I use Delorme and their GPS here in the US but they don't seem to have European Maps.


----------



## kbs (Jun 5, 2003)

*Nav DVDs from ebay.de?*

I've been looking for ways to acquire the Europe NAV DVD for my ED in April, and although www.ebay.com doesn't have many examples for sale, I've found quite a few at ebay.de

Here, for example is a search for all BMW Nav DVDs on ebay-germany:
http://search.ebay.de/search/search...ayout=3&from=R2&sacategory=57298&BasicSearch=

I haven't figured out how to search completed auctions (I don't speak German), so I don't know what these discs are selling for. Is there a German-speaking 'fester out there that can look into it and let us know if there are any deals to be had? I'm uncomfortable bidding on something in a foreign language. Especially since many of the DVD's I've seen advertised seem to work only in the new 5-er, and I'm picking up a 330i...

If the cash outlay is not too high, I would be willing to step up and buy a DVD. Then, we could have another set for loaning out to people. Alternatively, if there's someone out there with Nav disks besides Beewang, I'd love to borrow them :angel: (please PM me)


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

kbs said:


> I've been looking for ways to acquire the Europe NAV DVD for my ED in April, and although www.ebay.com doesn't have many examples for sale, I've found quite a few at ebay.de
> 
> Here, for example is a search for all BMW Nav DVDs on ebay-germany:
> http://search.ebay.de/search/search...ayout=3&from=R2&sacategory=57298&BasicSearch=
> )


Brand-new navigation-DVD of BMW. Version Europes business-Edition 2004-1. NEWLY, Originalverpackt (yet shrink-wrapped), Lizensierte DVD! No copy. The BMW navigation system enables the cross-border route leadership throughout Western Europe, the Czech Republic and the Slovakia without DVD-change. This corresponds to a total streets network of ca. 4 millions. Streets kilometers, Fährverbindungen permit the route-leadership also over water streets. The Road Map Europes Buiseness contains following countries: A, AND, B, CH, CZ, D, DK, E, F, F, FL, GB, I, IRL, L, MC, N, NL, P, RSM, S, V on push of a button partner with complete address and phone number shows you the BMW-navigation system the next BMW on. Next to the actual pilot leadership, business contains more usefully type the Road Map Europes a multitude and information to sight, restaurant, hotel, shopping centers, fair centers and conference centers, gasoline station booths and much more. Comfortable and goal neutralizing navigation through Germany, all west european countries, including the Czech republic and the Slovakian republic. Obstruction and wrong handicap can be bypassed in many countries by means of RDS/TMC-codes. That obstruction warninger can indicate the driver with symbols in the display obstruction, streets barrier etc. By means of the TMX-function, an alternative route is calculated under consideration more up-to-date wrong messages. This dynamic route leadership must be adjusted menu page. The TMC-function is supported presently in following countries: A, CH, D, DK, E, F, GB, I, NL, S this DVD Euro costs in BMWS almost 300.00. This DVD is paid exclusively for the new 5er (E60) and 6er (E61) delivery the buyer to Euro 4.50 as an uninsured packet.

Try this one, he speaks good english
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...id=orchideenbloom&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1

Although he is not advertising DVD's I am sure he can get them to order and will answer any questions if you email him

My understanding is aslong as your system is the latest DVD unit, the disc will work, the only reason its 5/6 specific is the switch to DVD in europe on release of the 6 series (according to my local dealer)


----------



## jckrauskopf (Jan 20, 2004)

I know for a fact having just picked up my 530 that the old discs don't work. You must have the new DVD.


----------



## Bayerische (Dec 16, 2003)

jckrauskopf said:


> I know for a fact having just picked up my 530 that the old discs don't work. You must have the new DVD.


Okay, two questions. 1) Does the DVD selling on ebay via the link above qualify as a "new DVD"? 2) The owner's manual for the 530 talks about the CD/DVD Nav - if it accepts CD's, will the ones Beewang is offering not work?


----------



## PB_M3 (Feb 6, 2003)

You've got PM !!!


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok

I can now confirm the following.

BMW 6/5 series disc pt number T1000-7271
BMW Road map Europe Business 2004-1 green packet.

Does not work in an x5 or a 3 series. it just creates an error message "wrong CD/DVD" 

You must get part number T1000-7270 Road Map Europe high blue packet and then it works. 
For anyone in the UK, it brings up TMC and displays graphics and messages to tell you when the road ahead is blocked. + it can auto re route. :thumbup: 

Regards
Jon


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

Couldn't you just burn a back up copy? Last time i checked my law books, its legal to back up a copy as long as you own the original


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

swindonhost said:


> Ok
> 
> I can now confirm the following.
> 
> ...


So will the "Business" DVD work with the E60 "Professional" NAV system like what we get here in the USA?

Thanks,
-MrB


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> So will the "Business" DVD work with the E60 "Professional" NAV system like what we get here in the USA?
> 
> Thanks,
> -MrB


correction

NO

The 6 has 2 different nav systems business and professional, each uses a different dvd
check which system your getting

Jon


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Wife is insisting that we get GPS on the new car...is it worth it? She claims it will be std. on most everything in five years and we should get it. Input please as I go pay this week for ED and have to get it ordered.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Wife is insisting that we get GPS on the new car...is it worth it? She claims it will be std. on most everything in five years and we should get it. Input please as I go pay this week for ED and have to get it ordered.


I've had it in my last 2 cars, it was worth it just for the reduction in arguments.

Yes I think it will be standard on most cars in some form or other and certainly a must have when you sell.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

swindonhost said:


> I've had it in my last 2 cars, it was worth it just for the reduction in arguments.
> 
> Yes I think it will be standard on most cars in some form or other and certainly a must have when you sell.


I concur! :thumbup: woody's wife is right on the money.

Surely there will be cars without Nav system in 5 years. But that's just like a person who doesn't own a cell phone. Its kindda weird 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Bayerische (Dec 16, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> So will the "Business" DVD work with the E60 "Professional" NAV system like what we get here in the USA?
> 
> Thanks,
> -MrB


No. I tried to use a "Business" DVD last week when I picked up my 530 ED - didn't even register anything on the screen, not even an error of wrong disc. After much pleading, I got them to loan me the "Professional" DVD for my trip.

There is no Business version in US, only Professional (new 5/6) and High (all other DVD-based models).

Word to the wise, now that all models for ED deliveries have DVD systems (if ordered of course), they are VERY, VERY stingy about nav disc loaners. They wanted me to pay ~400 euros to buy one.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Wife is insisting that we get GPS on the new car...is it worth it? She claims it will be std. on most everything in five years and we should get it. Input please as I go pay this week for ED and have to get it ordered.


I would say get it. Although I don't need it too often in the local area, anytime I'm out of my zone, it's very helpful. It was great for getting around during last weekend's Bimmerfest in Santa Barbara. :thumbup: Oh yeah, it was also very helpful in Europe, which is why I really got it. :angel:


----------



## Bayerische (Dec 16, 2003)

Spectre said:


> I would say get it. Although I don't need it too often in the local area, anytime I'm out of my zone, it's very helpful. It was great for getting around during last weekend's Bimmerfest in Santa Barbara. :thumbup: Oh yeah, it was also very helpful in Europe, which is why I really got it. :angel:


i will second this. i never once had to think about directions whilst in europe - i just concentrated on going 140+ mph 

and it will come in very handy locally too. you may know your area well, but the restaurant search by location is pretty invaluable when you're out on the town and starving...


----------



## rexinefx (May 13, 2004)

*BMW Navigation is great for Germany*

Yes BMW Navigation is great for getting around Germany, especialy when all the street and road signs are in German. You just have to listen to the directions from you navigation system to go where you need to. When I picked up my BMW in Munich Germany they provided me with a German CD Navigation disk and an pre-addressed evelope to mail it back with. The little soveniur counter has the Euroepean DVD Navigation Map for sale for about 199 Euro if you want to buy the DVD for all of Western Europe. Also the navigation system was great to find all the FKK Clubs in Germany its a great experience.


----------



## Compucepts (Jan 25, 2004)

*DVD Loaner Program & DVD Euro Nav Pro For Sale*

All,

I just got back from Europe, and based on the recommendations of my dealer and many people on the board, decided to borrow a DVD disc from BMW directly.

To settle the issue, I spent 20 minutes debating and pleading for a Euro Nav DVD. They NO LONGER OFFER LOANERS. They would not offer a disc even with all the consessions I offered.

BMW sent me to the dealer down the road who happily sells them for the low, low price of $279 EUROS!! ($360 USD).

I would STRONGLY recommend picking one up before you go from Nav Tech for only about $179 + shipping or make arrangements to borrow one. It was really frustrating to get hit with a $360 bill the moment you get there.

On a side note, If anyone is interested, I have a brand-new European Professional Navigation disc I used only for about 20 minutes (but that's a long story). I would be happy to sell it for $150, and I will overnight ship for free.

Best regards,

David.


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

*Why Not?*

If you spent 20 minutes debating, they must have given some reason in that time.
What was their reasoning for not offering DVD loaners? Why can't they rent them with a deposit? If you do not return the DVD by the due date, then you lose your deposit or they can even load and unload the disc for you for a fee so they see to it that it gets returned before the car ships to the US. They can charge enough for the rental to cover the adminstrative and mailing costs.
Seems like very poor service to just flatly say "You cannot have one to use for your trip unless you buy it and we don't sell it either, you have to go somewhere else to go get it."
I think this should be a service you get when you buy or lease a BMW with a nav system and use the European Delivery program.
Don't they swap the European radio at the port anyway? They could also swap the DVD disc or even swap the entire box without removing the DVD so there is no concern of scratching the DVD.



Compucepts said:


> All,
> 
> I just got back from Europe, and based on the recommendations of my dealer and many people on the board, decided to borrow a DVD disc from BMW directly.
> 
> ...


----------



## tkflips (Oct 25, 2004)

*Well worth it..but is the voice in english?*

I would be interested in renting but does the voice speak in english or german? I plan on droping off in Amsterdam...any good routes to suggest ?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Short answer: 
Yes! The disk will speak English in your Euro Delivery, US/Canada market BMW.

Long Answer:
The Nav Disk is nothing more than a data disk that provides a map to the Navigation System. Your Navigation system interpret the data and provides the output in both Visual and Audio. The audio output language depends on your car’s destination market. If your car is build for the North America, it will be English by default but it will have Spanish and French as a selectable option. If the disk is installed into a German market car, it will speak German.

beewang :bigpimp:


----------

